# 1827 EXLT handle control rod replacment



## Rick Gushue (Jan 24, 2020)

Good Day everyone, I have removed the rod (bail) that locks both the auger and drive handle together because it broke again in three pieces. I didn't take notice on how it goes back together on the right handle side. It would be nice if someone had a picture of theirs. The parts diagram has the parts on 2 different pages. We had the snow fall of the century that just happened last Friday here in St. John's, Newfoundland and now I needs this fixed to keep cleaning up my driveway.


----------

